# How easy is it to sell RHD van in Costa del Sol



## jodisch1 (May 27, 2015)

Hi Folks,
1st post on here! My family and I are moving to Costa del sol in August and I was planning buying a van and driving it down with some of our stuff and selling it once I got there to someboady that was planning going back to UK
Is this something that happens quite a lot? Is there any gargaes that buy RHD UK registered vans on the coast?
Any information is much appreciated


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

As your van can only be driven back to the UK - don't expect a lot for it - consider it to be worthless. You cannot change to Spanish plates on a RHD van 

Davexf


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

jodisch1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 1st post on here! My family and I are moving to Costa del sol in August and I was planning buying a van and driving it down with some of our stuff and selling it once I got there to someboady that was planning going back to UK
> Is this something that happens quite a lot? Is there any gargaes that buy RHD UK registered vans on the coast?
> Any information is much appreciated


You'd be better off buying a LHD in UK. There are companies that do it in Uk, can't remember exactly where. Google it, you'll find them !!


----------



## jodisch1 (May 27, 2015)

Davexf I wouldnt be looking to put it onto spanish plates. Would be looking at selling it to somebody that was driving back to the UK


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jodisch1 said:


> Davexf I wouldnt be looking to put it onto spanish plates. Would be looking at selling it to somebody that was driving back to the UK


As others have said don't bother. Just get a LHD on Spanish plates in UK, you will find it much easier to sell when you get here. The number of people going to UK who might buy it (assuming they will be driving themselves back) is probably quite small, whereas the number of people in Spain who might buy a Spanish registered LHD van is many times larger.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jodisch1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 1st post on here! My family and I are moving to Costa del sol in August and I was planning buying a van and driving it down with some of our stuff and selling it once I got there to someboady that was planning going back to UK
> Is this something that happens quite a lot? Is there any gargaes that buy RHD UK registered vans on the coast?
> Any information is much appreciated


Odds on that there will be someone in your area (in the CDS) who does UK runs with a van so check the crapbook listings as this will be miles cheaper/easier.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd be very careful about the prices charged by the LHD UK specialists.
Last year I bought a RHD Citroen C4 Picasso diesel automatic 2008 with less than 40k miles on the clock for just under £6k from a private householder. A year on and the same type and year of car is on Autotrader for £4k or thereabouts. Which is what I expected.
Just for fun I followed a link on this forum, but under another heading, and sought out the same spec of car but LHD. The best comparison I could make was with a 2007 model with 72k km on the clock. Price £8k + or €11k.
If LHD featured in Parkers Guides I reckon that would be a very nice £5k mark up. However they don't (or perhaps didn't as I've not checked for a while) and most garages will not give them forecourt room.
Personally I'd try going to a couple of the car auctions to see what they are trading at. However I must admit I used to do delivery driving for my motor trader friends and OH in my teaching holidays so perhaps have more of an inkling of what a car should be about.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I doubt it's possible to sell a uk vehicle to someone who isn't a uk resident anyway. You'd need to tell the dvla of the transaction and the buyer would need to provide a uk address and evidence that they live there.

Besides, if someone came up to me on the costa del sol trying to sell a uk van, I'd need a lot of convincing that the seller is the genuine owner.


----------



## jodisch1 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys, think Im going to hire a van one way, found a couple of companies that do it, so think this will probably be the best option. Save me the hassle of trying to sell a van over there.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

It's good advice that I wish I had taken myself. I drove my car loaded with all my worldly possessions to Barcelona from Tonbridge hoping to sell it to a Brit going the other way, didn't get a sniff. In the end a friend of a friend in the UK was interested so drove it back only for them to change their mind without even seeing it.  

Unfortunately, friends and family were not keen on selling the car for me (was it something I said?) so in the end we decided to keep it and convert it to Spanish plates. 

The cost of 2nd hand cars in Spain is much higher than in the UK and what you get from places like WeBuyAnyCar is an insult so on balance we are happy to keep it, if only as the second car for school runs etc 

PS Buying privately is a right pain so weigh up the cost and time it takes (you'll need a day to do the paperwork if you don't pay a Gestor to do it for you) before you buy.

Good luck!


----------

